
Why I dropped the Linux stack in Favour of Microsoft - bluebit
http://www.mikewronski.co.za/2013/10/15/why-i-dropped-the-linux-stack-in-favour-of-microsoft/
======
iza
Half of these issues are really about Ruby on Rails, not so much Linux. Java
could fit the bill for most of his requirements just as well as a Microsoft
stack (and probably cheaper).

~~~
InTheSwiss
This reads like an advert more than anything. Bizspark is nice and all for the
first three years but good luck after that when you get hit by those licensing
costs. There is a reason there are hardly any successful Microsoft stack
startups. It isn't exactly a secret that RoR can be a pain in the ass which is
why there are so many stories of startups switching from RoR to something else
when they hit "the wall". As you said he could easily have solved this
problems by switching to Java instead.

Also good luck getting support from Microsoft in the long term using MongoDB
instead of SQL Server. Microsoft will say and give you anything to get you
hooked but once you are "in" they don't give a shit.

edit: Also he said that RoR developers in SA are hard to find and that it is
mostly C#, Java and C++. If he already knew RoR would be a hard environment to
work with due to a lack of talent then he should never have even brought it
into the equation. Sounds like he should have gone with Java and stuck on
Linux.

------
LeafyGreenbriar
Few of these points are particularly compelling.

The problem with Bizspark is that it does eventually run out, and once it does
you have to license all of those Windows Server/SQL Server installs just like
everyone else, which isn't cheap. When that day comes, you'd better have the
margins to support a sudden rise in software costs.

That said, if everyone else where you live is doing MS development, it is
going to be a lot easier to hire people if you do the same.

------
VaucGiaps
Embrace, extend and extinguish.

~~~
charlesray
Your concern is understandable but it's incredibly naive to think Microsoft is
the same company they were in the 90s.

~~~
dexterchief
That's true, they're now worse. They are now a patent troll both directly
(with the money they are demanding, and getting, from Android manufacturers)
and indirectly (see link to bloomberg below) and engage heavily in
astroturfing (which this article smells of... also see the readwrite link
below) and attack ads (scroogle, droid rage, everything Mark Penn). On top of
that it looks enough like they are closing their platform that Valve has
jumped ship to hedge against MS forcing them through the MS app store where
they can take a cut.

Who wouldn't want to be a part of all that?

[http://readwrite.com/2013/01/03/googles-ftc-settlement-is-
an...](http://readwrite.com/2013/01/03/googles-ftc-settlement-is-an-epic-fail-
for-microsoft)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-01-11/patent-
privateers-s...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-01-11/patent-privateers-
sail-the-legal-waters-against-apple-google.html)

